
XKCD Stack - fyskij
http://xkcd.com/1636/
======
LoSboccacc
I've seen one where every single business object was actually encapsulated in
it's own vertical stateless service, from soap frontend to database. just the
authentication overhead on the network was more than 70% of all data
exchanged.

------
omk
A dev typing really fast is very important. Absence of one, breaks the excel
database every 65536 rows.

------
paulojreis
So, where's the enterprise bus? :)

------
onion2k
We've all seen worse.

------
bryanrasmussen
I don't actually think that's their stack.

